# Origin of domestic horses established



## Elckerlyc (Oct 22, 2021)

Origin of domestic horses finally established.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you for sharing that wonderful article.

Interestingly enough I have only become interested in horses in the last few years.  I'm pretty sure it started when I read something about how social horses were.  Then at Worldcon in San Jose in 2018 there was a panel about how to write accurately about horses lead by five writers who where horse people.  When they shared their knowledge of and experience with horses it made me even more in awe of these amazing beings.  I'm hoping in retirement to find a place I can spend time with horses just to see what that's like.


----------

